# IBM ThinkCentre MT-M 8144-LGA, what CPUs can it take?



## Keristor (Apr 26, 2009)

I have an IBM ThinkCentre MT-M 8144-LGA (tower case), currently with a 3GHz P4 CPU. Can this be upgraded to a Core-2 Duo? Where can I find the CPUs this machine will take? I've done searches but can't find that model listed anywhere.

(Specifically, I want to run a 64 bit OS and applications, which I'm told all of the Core-2 chips will do but P4 ones won't. I haven't used 64-bit Intel in the past, only 64 bit AMD, which is why I want to try it.)


----------

